# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Mich hat es auch getroffen!

## konradp

Hallo Forumteilnehmer,

ich habe letzte Woche meine Diagnose erhalten, die ich gerne hier einstelle, um möglichst hilfreiche Tipps zu bekommen.

Alter: 46
PSA (Oktober): 6,83 (letztes Jahr schon mal 7,6)
Tastbefund u. MRT: linkes Seite auffällig
Biopsie: 
(1. Befund) 13 Stanzen:6 rechts, davon 5 (II - VI) mit Adenocarzinom      
                                   (0-40-50-30-30-10%)
                                7 links o.B (z. T. Prostataparenchym mit knotiger
                                 Vermehrung der myofibroephielialen Zellelementen)
           Insgesamt handelt es  sich um P-gewebe mit adenomyomatöser 
           P-hyperplasie und in den 5 Stanzen um Infiltrate durch ein 
           kleindrüsig gewachsenen Adenocarcinom.
           Gleason-Score 3 + 3 = 6; ICD-10GM: C61 G, N40 G

(2.Befund):  8 Stanzen (1 re, alle 7 li.): jeweils tumorfreie Prostatastanzen
                                II: Herdförmig atypische isolierte gelegene kleine 
                                    bis mittelgroße Drüsen
                                III: gr. Anteile e. gladulären Adenocarcinoms, 
                                      partiell mit fusionierten Drüsen u. mikrofokal m.
                                      einer zumindest partiell perineuralen Infiltration
                                IV-VI: Weitere Tumoranteile
       Bericht: Mehrteiliges P-stanzmaterial mit Anteilen e. gladulären PCa.
                  Malignitätsgrad 2b; Gleason 3 + 4 = 7a

Mir wird jetzt zu einer baldigen radikalen Prostatektomie oder ggf. Bestrahlung geraten.

Ich habe Bedenken, dass der Tumor bereits aus der Kapsel ausgetreten ist, wg. der "partiellen perineuralen Infiltration" und möchte natürlich die OP vermeiden, wenn sie sowieso nicht sehr erfoglreich scheint.

Weitere Befundungen sind nicht mehr vorgesehen. Ich habe v. a. heute viel über die DNA-Zytometrie gelesen und bin eigentlich der Meinung, dass dies in meinem Fall vielleicht ein weiterer wichtiger Aspekt sein könnte.

Ich bitte um eure Einschätzung zu meiner Situation. Ach ja, die Frage ist nun noch, wenn OP, konventionell laparoskopisch oder DaVinci. 

Vielen Dank,

Konrad

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Konradp,
da Du noch sehr jung bist, könnte man zur Total-OP neigen. Wenn Du Deine Lebensplanung abgeschlossen hast, Du eine  Prostatagröße < 50 ccm besitzt, dürftest Du auch  trotz  Gleason 3+4=7a ein Seedimplantations-Kandidat mit den günstigste Nebenwirkungen sein (evtl.Kombitherapie mit äußerer Bestrahlung).
Von welchem Datum stammen die Biopsie und die PSA-Bstimmung?
Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Konradp,

tut mir leid, dass es dich "auch getroffen" hat, noch dazu in so jungen Jahren. Ich war seinerzeit 49, kann dir nachempfinden.

Auf all deine Fragen wirst du beim Durchstöbern der verschiedenen Threads eine ganze Menge Meinungen und Ratschläge finden, die -immer gut gemeint- z.T. auch widersprüchlich sein können. Das macht es zunächst nicht leichter, zeigt aber auch, dass es nicht den einen absolut richtigen Weg gibt. Du musst für dich abwägen, welche Risiken du eingehen, auf welche "Gewissheiten" du bauen und welchen "Autoritäten" du folgen willst.
Ich bin seit fast vier Jahren Betroffener, wählte die offene OP bei einem Spezialisten, bin damit bislang -trotz schlechtem histologischen Befund- gut gefahren, und verfolge dieses Forum seit eben diesem Zeitraum sehr aufmerksam (siehe Profil). 
Aufgrund dieser ERfahrungen aus erster und zweiter Hand würde ich heute für dich zu folgenden Schlüssen kommen:

1) Misstraue zu ideologisch und apodiktisch vorgetragenen Ratschlägen, von welcher Seite auch immer.

2) Weitere Diagnostik, z.B. DNA-Zytologie, kann aufschlussreich sein, das Spektrum der dir zur Verfügung stehenden Therapien aber nicht erweitern. Sollte deine DNA-Verteilung befürchten lassen, dass du mit baldigem Rezidiv zu rechnen hast,  würdest du dann auf Therapien verzichten?

3) Überstürze nichts, aber vertrödle erst recht nichts! Beim Fortschritt deines Tumors kann es fünf vor, aber leider auch 5 nach 12 sein. Die genaue Uhrzeit erfährst du kaum vor einem Eingriff. Ich würde bei aller Besonnenheit rasch vorgehen.

5) Anbetrachts des Alters und Stadiums sehe ich als Laie v.a. zwei Optionen, die zumindest vermeintlich kurativ sein können: OP mit adjuvanter Bestrahlung (wenn Befund sich bewahrheitet oder gar verschlechtert) oder Brachy mit Afterloading. 
Perineurale Infiltartion ist hohe Alarmstufe. Mit einer einfachen nervenschonenden RPE wird es vermutlich leider nicht getan sein.
Zu beiden gibt es zahlreiche Threads und Diskussionen. Zur zweiten Variante kann dir sicher Bernhard A. Näheres sagen.
Ich würde unbedingt zu einer *kurativen Therapie* raten (s.o.)! Aber: Warum nicht auch die Empfehlungen der DHB-Verfechter lesen? Ich habe mich bewusst und überzeugt dagegen entschieden. Erwägenswert ist deren Weg allemal, und wenn er dich nur darin bestärkt, einen anderen zu wählen.

6) Lies die Historien der Forumsteilnehmer. Auch wenn vielleicht nicht alles ganz klar sein mag, ist dies doch die Möglichkeit, einen kleinen NICHT repräsentativen Einblick in die Folgen von Therapien zu gewinnen

7) Erkundige dich bei SHGs, bei Bekannten oder dir bekannten Ärzten nach Spezialisten für deinen Weg. Du brauchst Ärzte, denen du vertrauen kannst. Die praktizieren nicht automatisch an der nächsten Straßenecke (Ich habe ca. 1400 km zur OP zurückgelegt).

8) Vergiss nicht weiterzuleben!

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## konradp

Hallo Hajoke,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Meine Prostatagröße ist lt Urologen (Sonographie) 37/39 ccm
Gem MRT (2008 + 2009) 26/27ml

Die Biopsie ist aus E. NOV 2009, das PSA vom OKT 2009.

An die Seed-Methode habe ich auch gedacht.
Ist das für die Partnerin kritisch (beim hoffentlich erhaltender Potenz)?

Grüße,

Konrad

----------


## konradp

> Hallo Konradp,
> 
> tut mir leid, dass es dich "auch getroffen" hat, noch dazu in so jungen Jahren. Ich war seinerzeit 49, kann dir nachempfinden.
> 
> Auf all deine Fragen wirst du beim Durchstöbern der verschiedenen Threads eine ganze Menge Meinungen und Ratschläge finden, die -immer gut gemeint- z.T. auch widersprüchlich sein können. Das macht es zunächst nicht leichter, zeigt aber auch, dass es nicht den einen absolut richtigen Weg gibt. Du musst für dich abwägen, welche Risiken du eingehen, auf welche "Gewissheiten" du bauen und welchen "Autoritäten" du folgen willst.
> Ich bin seit fast vier Jahren Betroffener, wählte die offene OP bei einem Spezialisten, bin damit bislang -trotz schlechtem histologischen Befund- gut gefahren, und verfolge dieses Forum seit eben diesem Zeitraum sehr aufmerksam (siehe Profil). 
> Aufgrund dieser ERfahrungen aus erster und zweiter Hand würde ich heute für dich zu folgenden Schlüssen kommen:
> 
> 1) Misstraue zu ideologisch und apodiktisch vorgetragenen Ratschlägen, von welcher Seite auch immer.
> ...


Hallo Wassermann,

danke für die hilfreichen Hinweise.

Mit der DNA-Zytologie verbinde ich nicht eine Erweiterung, sondern eine Eingrenzung der möglichen Optionen. Wenn es stimmt, wie ich die Infos verstanden habe, macht eine RPE wenig Sinn, wenn man davon ausgehen muss, dass der Tumor nicht mehr in der Kapsel ist, oder?

Mich wundert, dass bei dir scheinbar nerverhaltend operiert wurde, obwohl es ein T3 gewesen ist. Und dann noch der bisherige Erfolg, das finde ich ermutigend.

Mich hat auch etwas die Meinung der Ärzte überrascht, die auf die Perineurale Infiltration angesprochen gemeint haben, dass man dennoch wahrscheinklich nervschonend operieren kann.

Wenn es ein Risiko gibt, dass der Tumor gestreut hat, würde dies für mich einen Schwenk zur Brachy bedeuten, trotz der fehlenden Langzeiterfahrung. 
Einer muss ja die Studien ermöglichen!!

Für mich gibt es folgende Prioriztätenfolge:
1. Möglichst langes lebenswertes Leben, bzw. Heilung
2. Lebensqualität (Kontinenz und Potenz)
3. Keine langwierigen Qualen

Die DHB-Threads habe ich auch gelesen, aber für mich momentan nicht als sinnvoll angesehen.

Grüße nach Engeland

Konrad

----------


## wassermann

> Mich wundert, dass bei dir scheinbar nerverhaltend operiert wurde, obwohl es ein T3 gewesen ist. Und dann noch der bisherige Erfolg, das finde ich ermutigend.
> 
> Mich hat auch etwas die Meinung der Ärzte überrascht, die auf die Perineurale Infiltration angesprochen gemeint haben, dass man dennoch wahrscheinklich nervschonend operieren kann.
> 
> Wenn es ein Risiko gibt, dass der Tumor gestreut hat, würde dies für mich einen Schwenk zur Brachy bedeuten, trotz der fehlenden Langzeiterfahrung.


Hallo KOnrad,

vor der OP war mein Tumor als GS 3+3 und T2 eingestuft. . Die Nervschonung wurde auf der präoperativen Basis entschieden und aufgrund des OP-Verlaufs auch durchgezogen. Erst postoperativ wurde entdeckt, was wirklich schon geschehen war. Die R1-Situation habe ich an anderer Stelle näher beschrieben, aber sie ist sicher ein Produkt der Nervschonung, auf deren Risiken ich vor dem Eingriff hingewisen wurde.

Ein Risiko der Streuung besteht immer, auch bei dir leider vielleicht sogar ein nicht  vernachlässigbares. Reine Brachy scheint da auch nicht mehr ausreichend. Durch Afterloading könnte aber ein größerer Bereich erreicht werden. Inwiefern dies einer radikalen OP überlegen ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, wird aber oft behauptet.

Was die Nebenwirkungen betrifft, birgt die OP zweifelsohne Risiken, die jedoch bei der Konsultation ausgewiesener Fachleute gering zu halten sind. Auch von Brachy-Patienten liest man Beschwerden und Seiteneffekte.
Krebs ist eben eine riskante Krankheit. Aber du hast es in der Hand, welches Risiko du eingehst.

Beste Grüße
Wassermann

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Konrad,
Deine gesetzten Pririotäten:



> 1. Möglichst langes lebenswertes Leben, bzw. Heilung
> 2. Lebensqualität (Kontinenz und Potenz)
> 3. Keine langwierigen Qualen


..sprechen für eine Bestrahlung, wobei die ambulante Seedimplantation wegen des geringeren Arbeitsausfalls der Afterloading-Therapie vorzuziehen wäre.
Erfahrungen mit Seed liegen bei uns inzwischen auch zur Genüge vor und man sollte sich auch an die guten Erfolge in den USA orientieren. Mittlerweile wird auch bei uns seit über 5 Jahren nach US-Standard operiert.
Ein Kostenproblem könnte es noch geben, aber der Gemeinsame Bundesausschuss der Gesetzlichen Krankenkassen wollte sich ja bis zum Jahresende hoffentlich zu einem positiven Votum für die ambulante Seedimplantation bekennen.
Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## wassermann

> Ich bitte um eure Einschätzung zu meiner Situation. Ach ja, die Frage ist nun noch, wenn OP, konventionell laparoskopisch oder DaVinci.


KLeiner Nachtrag hierzu:

http://www.medical-tribune.at/dynasi...&dspaid=800349

Kann man ja mal bedenken...

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## LudwigS

> Wenn es ein Risiko gibt, dass der Tumor gestreut hat, würde dies für mich einen Schwenk zur Brachy bedeuten....


Beide Brachytherapien (LDR-Brachy=Seeds und HDR-Brachy=Afterloading) sind rein lokale Therapien wie die OP auch.
Brachy heisst nicht umsonst kurzstrahlend.

Gestreut bedeutet systemisch oder metastatisch und das erfordert eine Ganzkörperbehandlung wie die einfache, zweifache oder dreifache Hormonblockade.

5 von 6 Stanzen in dem einen Lappen deuten auf ein beträchtliches Tumorvolumen hin und die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer auch systemischen Erkrankung wächst mit dem Tumorvolumen in der Prostata.
Beim Brustkrebs ist es nicht viel anders.

Man kann nun seriell die Sache angehen, also eine Therapie - wenn nötig  nach der anderen - oder eine volle lokal/systemische Breitseite abfeuern.
Letztere hat den Vorteil, dass man eine möglicherweise erforderliche Hormonblockade bei noch kleinem ausserprostatischen Tumorvolumen macht.

Wenn ich es wäre, würde ich nach 6 Monaten wenigstens 2-facher HB eine kombinierte Bestrahlung machen und dann die HB noch 9 Monate weiterführen.



> Die DHB-Threads habe ich auch gelesen, aber für mich momentan nicht als sinnvoll angesehen.


Aber eine dreifache HB mit einer Bestrahlung ist schon ein mächtiges Werkzeug.

Wie dieser Amerikaner hier (aus einem US-Forum)

(05/28/1996)   dx, age 49, Gleason 6, bPSA 39, 4 of 6  cores positive
(06/03/96)   Started  Lupron, Eulexin,  Proscar
(07/05/96)   UCSanFranz.  stages me as a T3a, NX, M0;
(07/11/96)    Spectroscopic MRI@UCSF shows 40%-60% prob. extra  
capsular  ext.
(01/27/97)   3D Conformal EBR started (23 sessions) (Michael Dattoli,   
M.D. - Florida)
(03/20/97)   Seeded, 75 PD-103 seeds implanted (Michael  Dattoli,  
M.D.- Florida)
*(06/15/1997)*   END HT (Lupron, Eulexin) after a  total of 12 months

*(07/07/2006)*    PSA  PSA  <0.01
No medication

Die Kombination Seeds + 3D-Bestrahlung ist in Deutschland selten.
Üblich ist die Kombination Afterloading + 3D-Bestrahlung.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## konradp

Hallo Ludwig,

danke für deine Infos und Ratschläge. Das mit der Größe macht mich ja stutzig bezgl. OP. Ja, wenn man wüsste, bräuchte man nicht glauben.

Schönes WE und einen weiteren gesunden Verlauf.

Konrad

----------


## Heribert

> Hallo Heribert, ich fände es angebracht, diese Interpretationen wie z.B. Wortklauberei zu unterlassen. Ludwig hat die Nachkommastellen oder Dezimalzahlen angesprochen, weil ihm allgemeine Bezeichnungen wie sensitiv oder utrasensitiv zu missverständlich sind. Mir geht das auch so, trotzdem fühle ich mich nicht als Wortklauber.


Die Bezeichnung ultrasensitiv wäre nicht erforderlich, wenn das PSA grundsätzlich mit 2 Nachkommastellen gemessen würde.



> Super finde ich den konstruktiven Vorschlag von Wassermann. Endlich eine konstruktive Einlassung zur Sache, danke Wassermann.


Aus den bereits erwähnten Gründen halte ich nichts davon, weil es weder dem Frischoperierten hilft(konradp), noch für die Langzeitnachsorge nach RPE von Bedeutung ist. - siehe ab Beitrag 57



> Heribert, Du hast auf eine Frage mit einer Gegenfrage geantwortet. Ich frage Dich nur:
> Was hast Du denn zu sagen über die Verwendung der sensitiveren PSA-Messmethoden im Zusammenhang mit dem genauen tiefsten Nadir und mit dem von mir eingebrachten Hinweis über mögliche Erkenntnisse zu Knochenmetastasen ?


Du spekulierst, das PSA und ich selbst können dazu so gut wie nichts sagen oder habe ich in der Literatur etwas überlesen?



> Und, bevor ich es vergesse: In der Uniklinik Münster, also da, wo die Herren Prof. Hertle und Prof. Semjonow residieren, wird mit 2 Nachkommastellen PSA gemessen.


Diese Einlassung ist so nötig wie ein Kropf, weil sie mit meinen Aussagen nicht in Verbindung zu bringen ist. Lass es jetzt gut sein, ich verspreche Dir auch, dass ich Deine Meinung toleriere, auch wenn ich sie nicht teile.  

Gruß Heribert

*"Ein gesunder Mensch ist ein Mensch, der nicht gründlich genug untersucht wurde."* 
(Unbekannt, könnte aber von mir sein!)

----------


## Anonymous1

> Aus den bereits erwähnten Gründen halte ich nichts davon, weil es weder dem Frischoperierten hilft(konradp), noch für die Langzeitnachsorge nach RPE von Bedeutung ist. - siehe ab Beitrag 57


Mit der Langzeitnachsorge hat diese offenbar nicht gelesene Publikation schon zu tun:

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...230&Itemid=104

Du musst aber nicht darauf eingehen, wenn Du nicht möchtest, ist doch klar.




> Und, bevor ich es vergesse: In der Uniklinik Münster, also da, wo die Herren Prof. Hertle und Prof. Semjonow residieren, wird mit 2 Nachkommastellen PSA gemessen.


Diese Einlassung war eher für die Allgemeinheit und nicht speziell für Dich persönlich.

----------


## LudwigS

Mit "*Zahl der Nachkommastellen*" wird doch in der Diskussion zu ungenau thematisiert.
Es geht doch letztendlich um die untere Nachweisgrenze.
Und da gibt es eine ganze Menge.

Man muss nur mal in die Benutzerliste schauen.
Da findet man neben <0,1 viele 2-stellige

<0,07
<0,04
<0,02
<0,01

700 % Unterschied allein bei den 2-stelligen.

Der obere ist schon fast am grobsten Kit dran und beim unteren fehlt nur noch ein Hauch zum 3-stelligen.

Wenn man das OP-Ergebnis nur mit 2-stelligen Kits an Hand nachfolgender Tabelle beurteilen will

Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit nach OP:
PSA kleiner 0,01---------4%
PSA 0,01-----------------12%
PSA 0,02-----------------16%
PSA 0,04 und grösser --89%

erfährt man mit der grün dargestellten Messwertgrenze alles,
mit der rot dargestellten Messwertgrenze nur das unangenehme.


Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Heribert

> Mit der Langzeitnachsorge hat diese offenbar nicht gelesene Publikation schon zu tun:
> 
> http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...230&Itemid=104
> 
> Du musst aber nicht darauf eingehen, wenn Du nicht möchtest, ist doch klar.


Mit diesem Einwand wechselst Du das Thema, das ist Langzeitnachsorge vollständig anderer Voraussetzungen, als hier diskutiert, das erwähnte ich aber schon mal im Zusammenhang mit der 3 Nachkommastellenfrage bei Radiatio und/oder Hormontherapie.



> Methode: Eine retroperspektive Durchsicht der Krankenblätter von 159 Männern mit Prostata*krebs, die vor Januar 2000 mit TIP und mit negativen Skelettszintigraphien und PSA <100 begon*nen hatten. Der prädiktive Wert von Gleason-Summe, Ausgangs-PSA- PSA-Verdoppelungszeit, klinischem Stadium und des ultrasensitiv bestimmten PSA-Nadirs wurde untersucht. Das TIP bestand aus sowohl einem Antiandrogen als auch einem LHRH-Agonisten.


Gruß Heribert

*"Wer immer den heißen Brei vom Rand des Tellers isst, verbrennt sich nicht den Mund"*
(Sammlung "Deutsche Weisheiten")

----------


## Anonymous1

Ich wechsle nicht das Thema, sondern bin mittendrin. Das Thema ist nämlich nicht wie Du meinst, Langzeitnachsorge unter bestimmten Bedingungen, sondern die Frage nach der generellen Sinnhaftigkeit von mehr als einer Nachkommastelle bei den PSA-Messungen.

Ich möchte zusammenfassend erinnern:




> Liebe Mitbetroffene, ich habe heute meinen neuesten PSA-Wert bekommen und der ist mit 0,03 immer noch nicht da, wo er eigentlich fast 3 Monate nach der OP sein sollte (= 0,01) (Verlauf s. Profil). Zumindest ist er noch mit Tendenz nach unten, aber mein Arzt rät mir mir Gedanken über eine Anschlusstherapie (Bestrahlung) zu machen und schon mal einen Termin mit den Radiologen bezüglich Beratung zu vereinbaren





> Hallo, wenn ich die Hinweise zu den Nachweisgrenzen aus den PSA-Messungen lese, verstehe ich die gemachten Aussagen nicht. Mich stört vor allem, daß bei den Ausführungen die vielen Betroffenen vergessen werden, die mit einer Nachweisgrenze von 0,1 ng/ml leben müssen, weil entweder das Labor keine weitere Abstufung ermittelt oder der Urologe keinen Wert unter o,1 ng/ml nennt. Wie sollen diese Betroffenen ihren PSA lesen und dabei keine Ängste aufbauen ? Welcher "Glaubenrichtung" schenke ich mein Vertrauen ?? Es wird zu einseitig diskutiert.
> Die Bestimmung des PSA ist immer noch eine Frage mit stetig anhaltenden Unsicherheiten. Sehr viele Urologen, Fachaufsätze und Experten nennen unverändert eine untere Nachweisgrenze von 0,1 ng/ml. Andere arbeiten mit einer unteren Nachweisgrenze von 0,0 ng/ml weil sensivere Messgeräte eingesetzt werden. Danach ist ein PSA von 0,1 ng/ml bereits ein erhöhter PSA-Wert (eigentlich bereits ab 0,01 ng/ml). Die untere Nachweisgrenze liegt dann bei 0,00 ng/ml. Aber, diese sensiven Messungen sollen immer noch eine Fehlerquote von ca. 40% aufweisen.Kaum jemand spricht aber davon. Deshalb wird immer noch sehr stark verbreitet die untere Nachweisgrenze von 0,1 ng/ml ausgewiesen. Aus meinen Kontakten zu sehr vielen Betroffenen ist mir bekannt, dass fast keiner einen PSA von unter o,1 ng/ml. genannt bekommt. Der Wert von 0,00 ng/ml tritt überhaupt nich in Erscheinung.





> Prof. Dr. Axel Semjonow zu PSA
> 
> Anläßlich eines Vortrages in Magdeburg äußerte sich Prof. Semjonow auch zum Thema PSA, und ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass er Werte mit 3 Stellen hinter dem Komma für nicht relevant, sinnvoll oder erforderlich bezeichnete, um einen Verlauf zu bewerten. Wolfhard hat sicher unter www.prostata-sh.info diesen Vortrag und auch an anderen Orten von Prof. Semjonow gehaltene Vorträge gespeichert.
> 
> P.S.: In der Schlagwortliste bei Wolfhards Homepage unter PSA-Test ist angedeutet, dass man sich auf 0.1 beschränken sollte.





> Lieber Franz, Du hast mir meine erneute Stellungnahme, die ich mir verständlicherweise verkniffen habe, abgenommen. Ich danke Dir, denn um etwas anderes als die untere Nachweisgrenze in der Nachsorge ging es eigentlich nicht. Sehr wohl kann ich nachvollziehen, was die Mitglieder Deiner SHG bewegt, denn ich saß am Dienstag auch mit 9 ektomierten Betroffenen zusammen, die alle mit sehr unterschiedlichen PSA-Werten jenseits von 0.0 und auch nur maximal 0.1 argumentierten. Aus Wolfhards Schlagwörtern ging hervor, dass man sich besser generell auch bei der Erfassung von Werten der Nachsorge auf 0.1 beschränken sollte oder sogar schon beschränken würde. Es dürfte wohl auch in der Praxis letztlich sinnvoll sein, wenn alle Messungen vornehmende Institutionen sich an diese unterste Grenze halten würden, denn dann käme es nicht zu Irritationen und ein Rezidiv würde sich auch ab diesem Wert frühzeitig genug zeigen, um erneut aktiv werden zu können.


Das ist Thema!
Mit Schwerpunkt auf Aussage Hutschi: 
*---dass man sich besser generell auch bei der Erfassung von Werten der Nachsorge auf 0.1 beschränken sollte oder sogar schon beschränken würde....*

Das steht nämlich nach wie vor im Raum!

----------


## Heribert

Aber darüber willst Du doch nicht, nachdem ich meinen Standpunkt erklärt habe, mit *mir* streiten? Oder geht es Dir nur darum andere Meinungen als Deine eigene nicht gelten zu lassen? - Dann steige ich lieber hier aus. Das hatten wir schon zur genüge.

Heribert

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Heribert, ich streite nicht, will es auch nicht und ich denke du auch nicht. Ich erkläre ebenso wie Du meinen Standpunkt.

----------


## Pinguin

> Das ist Thema!Mit Schwerpunkt auf Aussage Hutschi: 
> ---dass man sich besser generell auch bei der Erfassung von Werten der Nachsorge auf 0.1 beschränken sollte oder sogar schon beschränken würde....Das steht nämlich nach wie vor im Raum!


Nun denn, ich habe eben den Telefonhörer aufgelegt, bei dem Prof. Semjonow, der um Angabe meiner Telefonnumer gebeten hatte, mir noch einmal ausdrücklich bestätigte, dass das , was er in Magdeburg gesagt hatte, noch heute Gültigkeit hat, nämlich dass PSA-Angaben unter 0.1 ng/ml in der postoperativen Nachsorge keinen Sinn machen würden und deshalb die gestandene Urologenschaft, und das sei die Mehrheit, längst davon abgekommen sei, Werte unter 0.1 ng für Konsequenzen zu nutzen. Man würde die Patienten unnötig mit niedrigeren Werten verunsichern.

Wörtlich sagte er mir eben, stellen Sie sich bitte vor, in dem hier bei uns befindlichen See sind 8 Millionen Liter Wasser enthalten. Wenn Sie nun 4 Stück Würfelzucker eingeben und umrühren, kommen Sie auf das, was 0.1 ng/ml beim PSA ausmacht. Je winziger die Menge, desto anfälliger sind die Messwerte und wiederholen Sie mal den selben Messwert in ein und der selben Blutgruppe am Montag und wiederholen Sie das am Dienstag. Unwahrscheinlich, dass der selbe Meßwert herauskommt. Die Konsequenz bei uns heißt längst 0.1 ng/ml und nichts darunter. Da heißt es dann z. B. von 0.004 auf 0.006 angestiegen und am nächsten Tag ist es dann wieder 0.004. Solche Werte machen keinen Sinn. Eine andere Situtation bestünde natürlich mit kontinuierlich ansteigenden Werten über 0.01 - 0.02 - 0.03 - 0.05 - 0.07 etc. Er gab mir noch ein Beispiel zur Genauigkeit von Meßverfahren. Nehmen Sie bitte ein Lineal von 30 cm Länge und messen Sie an einem Fußballplatz die Länge des Platzes in Millimetern und am nächsten Tag noch einmal. Mit großer Sicherheit erhalten Sie nicht den selben Wert.

Ganz am Anfang des sehr humorvollen Gespräches bestätigte er mir, dass er häufiger auch von anderen Betroffenen wegen dieses Durcheinanders der postoperativen Meßwerte angesprochen wird. Ich hoffe, dass dieses Thema nun erschöpfend abgehandelt ist. Weil ich mir damals schon, also in Magedburg Notizen gemacht hatte, waren mir diese Details in der Erinnerung verblieben.

*"Wenn der Zorn verebbt, flutet die Reue."*
(Uhlenbruck)

----------


## LudwigS

> Nun denn, ich habe eben den Telefonhörer aufgelegt, bei dem Prof. Semjonow, der um Angabe meiner Telefonnumer gebeten hatte, mir noch einmal ausdrücklich bestätigte, dass das , was er in Magdeburg gesagt hatte, noch heute Gültigkeit hat, nämlich dass PSA-Angaben unter 0.1 ng/ml in der postoperativen Nachsorge keinen Sinn machen würden und deshalb die gestandene Urologenschaft, und das sei die Mehrheit, längst davon abgekommen sei, Werte unter 0.1 ng für Konsequenzen zu nutzen. Man würde die Patienten unnötig mit niedrigeren Werten verunsichern.
> 
> Wörtlich sagte er mir eben, stellen Sie sich bitte vor, in dem hier bei uns befindlichen See sind 8 Millionen Liter Wasser enthalten. Wenn Sie nun 4 Stück Würfelzucker eingeben und umrühren, kommen Sie auf das, was 0.1 ng/ml beim PSA ausmacht. Je winziger die Menge, desto anfälliger sind die Messwerte und wiederholen Sie mal den selben Messwert in ein und der selben Blutgruppe am Montag und wiederholen Sie das am Dienstag. Unwahrscheinlich, dass der selbe Meßwert herauskommt. Die Konsequenz bei uns heißt längst 0.1 ng/ml und nichts darunter. Da heißt es dann z. B. von 0.004 auf 0.006 angestiegen und am nächsten Tag ist es dann wieder 0.004. Solche Werte machen keinen Sinn. Eine andere Situtation bestünde natürlich mit kontinuierlich ansteigenden Werten über 0.01 - 0.02 - 0.03 - 0.05 - 0.07 etc. Er gab mir noch ein Beispiel zur Genauigkeit von Meßverfahren. Nehmen Sie bitte ein Lineal von 30 cm Länge und messen Sie an einem Fußballplatz die Länge des Platzes in Millimetern und am nächsten Tag noch einmal. Mit großer Sicherheit erhalten Sie nicht den selben Wert.
> 
> Ganz am Anfang des sehr humorvollen Gespräches bestätigte er mir, dass er häufiger auch von anderen Betroffenen wegen dieses Durcheinanders der postoperativen Meßwerte angesprochen wird. Ich hoffe, dass dieses Thema nun erschöpfend abgehandelt ist. Weil ich mir damals schon, also in Magedburg Notizen gemacht hatte, waren mir diese Details in der Erinnerung verbleiben.
> 
> *"Wenn der Zorn verebbt, flutet die Reue."*
> (Uhlenbruck)


Naja, ein kleines Problem habe ich schon noch, Harald - und ich kann es allein nicht lösen.
Wenn Semjonow nur mit 0,1 unterer Messwertgrenze misst, wie sollte er dann jemals sowas zu sehen kriegen: 0.01 - 0.02 - 0.03 - 0.05 - 0.07 etc. 

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Pinguin

> Naja, ein kleines Problem habe ich schon noch, Harald - und ich kann es allein nicht lösen.
> Wenn Semjonow nur mit 0,1 unterer Messwertgrenze misst, wie sollte er dann jemals sowas zu sehen kriegen: 0.01 - 0.02 - 0.03 - 0.05 - 0.07 etc.


Gute Frage, die ich fast erwartet habe. Ich meine, dass es sich wohl um die Werte handeln sollte, die von Laboren für die weitere Beobachtung des PSA-Anstiegs im Rahmen einer Vorsorgeuntersuchung gemacht werden, um damit auch die Velocity zu erkennen. Ich bin aber gern bereit, nachdem der heiße Draht noch besteht, auch das noch vernünftig abzuklären. Ich hatte schon damals von Prof. Semjonow die Vortragsfolien bekommen, vervielfältigt und einigen Forums-Interessenten übermittelt. Meine ursprünglichen Unterlagen habe ich schließlich auch hergegeben und meinen damaligen Forumsbericht über die BPS-Tagung in Magdeburg leider aus den bekannten Gründen gelöscht. Der Professor hat mir aber vorhin zugesagt, dass er mir die kompletten Vortrags-Unterlagen morgen noch einmal zustellen lässt. Ich werde sie dann für jedermann ersichtlich hier einbringen. Wenigstens das Thema postoperative PSA-Angabe mit 0.1 ng/ml ist vorerst geklärt.

*"Trust is complicated thing - Vertrauen ist eine komplizierte Angelegenheit)*
(Hasso Plattner aus WAMS Nr. 7 2010)

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Ludwig, ich bin felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass Hutschi morgen nochmal den Herrn Professor anruft und dann anschließend - wieder einmal - eine Erklärung einstellt.

Sollte alles so stehen bleiben, wie es steht, würde sich meiner Meinung nach die "gestandene Urologenschaft" bestimmt sehr zahlreich dazu melden.

PS: Lese soeben die Hutschi-Einlassungen und wundere mich nur noch. PSA 0,01 - 0,02 - 0,03 usw. in Vorsorgeuntersuchungen zur Velocity....., ein medizinisches Wunder!

----------


## wassermann

Das bedeutet doch auch, dass Semjonow die Aussagekraft des Nadirs nach RP als Prognosefaktor als unwichtig oder irrelevant erachtet. Hierzu gibt es aber durchaus ernsthafte Studien, auf die ich u.a. über ppt-Folien von Dr. Eichhorns Website gekommen bin. Genauere Quellenangabe ist mir wegen eines fehlenden Archivs leider nicht möglich.
Als Laie überrascht mich dessen dezidierte Haltung zum Thema Nachweisgrenze.

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Pinguin

*PS: Lese soeben die Hutschi-Einlassungen und wundere mich nur noch. PSA 0,01 - 0,02 - 0,03 usw. in Vorsorgeuntersuchungen zur Velocity....., ein medizinisches Wunder!* 

Hört das denn garnicht mehr auf? Wieder falsche Wortwahl? Velocity = Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit? Na und? Stimmt der Zusammenhang nicht? Was passt wieder nicht? Mein Erklärungsversuch? Lass doch Häme endlich in der grauen Stadt am Meer, alter Trübsal Verbreiter. Such Dir doch mal ein passenderes Opfer für Deine schmählichen Versuche, hier jemand wieder lächerlich machen zu wollen. Geh endlich dahin, wo der Pfeffer wächst. Ende.

----------


## wassermann

> PS: Lese soeben die Hutschi-Einlassungen und wundere mich nur noch. PSA 0,01 - 0,02 - 0,03 usw. in Vorsorgeuntersuchungen zur Velocity....., ein medizinisches Wunder!


Ich vermute, es sind Nachsorgeuntersuchungen gemeint, die Aussagen zur Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit des PSA machen sollen. Ansonsten verstünde ich das, offen gesagt, auch nicht ganz.
Gruß
wassermann

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Wassermann,

natürlich schliesse ich mich Deinen Überlegungen an und füge bei, dass es interessant wäre, zum Thema auch die Ausführungen von Dr. Strum beizuziehen.

Zum Niveau der "Diskussion" muss ich leider wiederholen, was ich schon vor einiger Zeit schrieb: Kindergarten! Und abschreckend für alle, die wirklich Hilfe brauchen.

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo Wassermann,
> 
> natürlich schliesse ich mich Deinen Überlegungen an und füge bei, dass es interessant wäre, zum Thema auch die Ausführungen von Dr. Strum beizuziehen.


Hallo Jürg, ich kenne Dr. Strums Meinung dazu und hatte sie am Anfang dieser "heissen Diskussion" bereits kundgetan.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...7594#post47594

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Heribert

Vielleicht kann ich ja zu Semjonows Aussagen etwas zur Versachlichung beitragen.

Ich bin auch sicher, dass eine PSA-Kontrolle nach RPE im 2stelligen Nachkommabereich stattfinden sollte, es aber durchaus Sinn macht den Patienten nicht durch methodisch bedingte Schwankungen im kleiner als 0,1-Bereich zu verunsichern.
Es macht einen Unterschied, ob der Arzt einen im Hundertstel-Bereich steigenden Wert für seine Therapieüberwachung haben muss oder der Patient sich monatelang mit einer Ungewissheit plagt, bevor eine evtle. weitere Therapie oder auch nicht, sich andeutet.

Es geht also auch um die Frage, ob es immer sinnvoll ist, den Patienten jede, auch die kleinste Abweichung von der Norm mitzuteilen. Ob der Einzelne anders darüber denkt und alles bis ins kleinste Detail wissen will, auch was an fraglichen messbaren Veränderungen produziert wird, ist die andere Sache. Ich halte nun mal letzteres für bedenklich.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## paul007

Hallo,

melde mich i.d. Sache auch kurz weil ich mal wieder im Forum lese.
So wie sich die Gemüter erhitzen, kühlen sie sicherlich auch wieder ab.
Hutschi mit seinem "stenograpfischen Hobby" (o.W.) BRAUCHT dieses Forum !
Sein Biorhytmus wird beträchtlich leiden.
Mal sehen, wie lange die Sperrung wohl dauern wird.

Beste Grüsse !
Ulla

----------


## Pinguin

*Was lange währt, wird endlich gut - oder auch nicht*

Auf diesem Wege hatte ich mich noch einmal kundig machen wollen:
Gesendet: Sonntag, 7. März 2010 17:01
An: prostata@uni-muenster.de
Betreff: PSA-Messsung
Sehr geehrter Professor Semjonow, anläßlich eines Vortrages über PSA-Werte zur Früherkennung des Prostatakarzinoms meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass Sie Werte unter 0.1 ng/ml nicht für sinnvoll halten. Ich habe auch irgendwo gelesen, dass Sie Messungen im ultrasensitiven Bereich in Ihrem Klinikum nicht mehr vom Labor vornehmen lassen. Das gilt doch sicher auch für Kontrollmessungen nach Prostatektomie? Es gibt nämlich tatsächlich unter Betroffenen immer wieder nutzlose Diskussonen, ob man ein mögliches Rezidiv schon nach 3 Stellen hinter dem Komma erkennen müsse. Ich würde mich über Ihre kompetente Antwort sehr freuen.
Hier die Antwort:

-----Original Message-----
Date: Mon, 08 Mar 2010 13:12:10 +0100 Subject: AW: PSA-Messsung
From: <prostata@ukmuenster.de>
To: <Hutschenreuter-Neuhofen@t-online.de>
Sehr geehrter Herr Hutschenreuter,
bitte schicken Sie mir Ihre Tel.-Nr. an
semjono@uni-muenster.de
ich rufe Sie dann gerne an.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Axel Semjonow

Über das Telefongespräch hatte ich ausführlich berichet. Auf Grund der Rückfrage von Ludwig bat ich erneut um Stellungnahme, wofür dann auch sofort die Antwort kam:
Gesendet: Dienstag, 9. März 2010 09:27
An: semjono@uni-muenster.de
Betreff: PSA
Sehr geehrter Professor, nachdem 0.1 ng/ml für die postoperative PSA-Messung als sinnvolle Untergrenze gelten soll, hatten Sie auch erwähnt, dass eine andere Situtation natürlich bestünde mit kontinuierlich ansteigenden Werten über 0.01 - 0.02 - 0.03 - 0.05 - 0.07 etc.. Danach bin ich sofort befragt worden, wenn für das Labor 0.1 ng/ml als Untergrenze gilt, wo denn dann diese Werte herkommen. Ich bitte um Verständnis für meine erneute Rückfrage. Wie erklärt sich das?

"0,1 ng/ml ist die vertrauenswürdige Untergrenze, messen kann man auch tiefer, aber wie besprochen, können diese Werte stark schwanken und unterliegen den Meßungenauigkeiten."
Viele Grüße
AS //




> Es macht einen Unterschied, ob der Arzt einen im Hundertstel-Bereich steigenden Wert für seine Therapieüberwachung haben muss oder der Patient sich monatelang mit einer Ungewissheit plagt, bevor eine evtle. weitere Therapie oder auch nicht, sich andeutet. Es geht also auch um die Frage, ob es immer sinnvoll ist, den Patienten jede, auch die kleinste Abweichung von der Norm mitzuteilen. Ob der Einzelne anders darüber denkt und alles bis ins kleinste Detail wissen will, auch was an fraglichen messbaren Veränderungen produziert wird, ist die andere Sache. Ich halte nun mal letzteres für bedenklich.


Heribert hat eigentlich schon das zum Ausdruck gebracht, was Prof. Semjonow veranlasst haben mag, die postoperative PSA-Bestimmung im Normalfall für den Patienten verbindlich auf 0.1 ng/ml als niedrigsten Wert festzulegen. Bitte keine Rückfrage, was der Normalfall wäre - vielleicht jener, wo sich ein Patient mit dem Wert 0.1 ng/ml nach Entfernung der Prostata zufrieden gibt, weil er vielleicht keine Ahnung hat, dass es auch einen Wert von 0.000> geben könnte. Das Dilemma mit den so sehr voneinander abweichenden postoperatven PSA-Werten hatte nicht nur Franz, der deshalb diese Diskussion auslöste, sondern ich selbst, wie weiter oben schon erwähnt, beim Treffen der Mitglieder der hiesigen SHG für Prostatakrebs. Diese 9 Betroffenen waren überrascht, dass einer von der Reha zurückgekommen einen postoperativen PSA- Wert von 0.004 angab, ein anderer tatsächlich von 0.1 ng/ml sprach, weil man ihm gesagt hatte, dass das der Wert sei, der aussagt, das die Prostatektomie erfolgreich war, und wieder einer meinte, er hätte nie bessere Werte nach der Ektomie gehabt als 1.2 ng/ml. Alle 9 Männer hatten steigende PSA-Werte, waren operiert, einer war 4 Jahre unter 0.1 ng/ml bis es anstieg, ein anderer kam schon nach etwas über einem Jahr zu PSA-Anstiegen, und ein Betroffener war nach Ektomie mit sofort ansteigenden PSA-Werten schon bestrahlt und hatte auch nach Radiatio keinen sinkenden PSA Wert. 

Fazit aus meiner Sicht: Ein mündiger, oder besser informierter Patient wird möglicherweise tatsächlich bei postoperativen PSA-Werten unter 0.1 ng/ml, sofern ihm diese bekannt gegeben wurden, und einem Ansteigen unruhige Tage und noch mehr solcher Nächte erleben. Wenn man nun bedenkt, was mir Prof. Semjonow mit dem Beispiel 12 Mllionen Liter Wasser und 4 Stück Würfelzucker fast humorvoll schilderte, mag man erkennen oder eben auch nicht, um welche kaum noch vorstellbare Winzigkeiten es geht. Es ist hier letztlich wie bei der Therapieentscheidung leider ein Mitdenken oder besser auch nicht der Patienten erforderlich. 
Wer sich selbst ein Urteil bilden möchte, was damals von Prof. Semjonow gesagt wurde, möge den in diesem Schriftverkehr enthaltenen Link, der weitere sehr interessante Vorträge enthält, öffnen:
Sehr geehrter Herr Hutschenreuter, gerne sende ich Ihnen den Link zu unserer Internetadresse 
http://klinikum.uni-muenster.de/inde...at-information
Hier finden Sie den gewünschten Vortrag von Herrn Professor Semjonow (Stichwort:Magdeburg) in der Reihenfolge der gelisteten Vorträge an Nummer 2.
Mit besten Grüßen aus Münster
Christiane Ptok
Dipl.- Betriebsw. Christiane Ptok 
Geschäftsführerin des Prostatazentrums am UKM 
Klinik und Poliklinik für Urologie/Prostatazentrum am UKM 
Biobank / Biorepository P-Mark Münster 
Niels-Stensen-Str. 12 
48149 Münster 

P.S.: In *dieser* Zusammenfassung wird auch zu biochemischem Rezidiv nach radikaler Prostatektomie berichtet.

*"Wir leben in einem gefährlichen Zeitalter. Der Mensch beherrscht die Natur, bevor er gelernt hat, sich selbst zu beherrschen*"
(Albert Schweitzer)

----------

